# Roommate Questions



## deuceswild11 (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey guys! I did some searching on this forum- and saw that someone said it's illegal to share an apartment with someone else.


Obviously that's true for people of the opposite sex, but can girls-girls live together (to save money!) in a two bedroom apartment and not be illegal?

Where is the best place to find roommates- I'd like to place an ad on dubizzle but I am not in dubai yet, I don't arrive in the UAE until october, and even then I have a place to stay until november.

But I would like to do it right. I don't want to room with someone I will hate, since I would be looking to do a year lease. 

Help?

(thanks for putting up with all my questions)


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

It's villas in certain areas that cannot be shared, not apartments. There is supposed to be a new ruling coming in where you cannot get a visa without a tenancy contract but I think this will be difficult to introduce because many people are not able to afford to have their own place. If you do share, only one of you can have your name on the lease so there would be no legal 'tie' in terms of both of you having to stay a year or even give a month's notice to the person the lease is in the name of to move out. You may find the best thing to do is to look for a room in a place that's already up and running to give yourself time rather than rushing into renting, furnishing, etc.


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

BedouGirl said:


> There is supposed to be a new ruling coming in where you cannot get a visa without a tenancy contract ...


This rule is already in place ..... you know over here rules aka money-making machines !


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

ibkiss said:


> This rule is already in place ..... you know over here rules aka money-making machines !


I am not sure if it is or if people/companies think it is. Someone on here recently said it had not been confirmed or put on hold.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

From my experience (renewals and new hires at our company), the rule is being actively enforced. All applications are being submitted with the tenancy contracts.


----------



## deuceswild11 (Jul 20, 2012)

Okay that's cool except you re-apply for a new visa every two years right? (correct me if I'm wrong).. My contract is for a little less than two years however so I don't think I'll be reapplying...And, I dont think you can look for a place to live until you have a visa, correct?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

deuceswild11 said:


> Okay that's cool except you re-apply for a new visa every two years right? (correct me if I'm wrong).. My contract is for a little less than two years however so I don't think I'll be reapplying...


Yeah in that case u'r free and clear, the tenancy contract will only come into play when you renew / apply for a new visa. Its not being enforced retroactively.


----------



## deuceswild11 (Jul 20, 2012)

That's what I thought, cause you can't get a bank account until you have a visa as well, right?


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

deuceswild11 said:


> That's what I thought, cause you can't get a bank account until you have a visa as well, right?


Yupp, one of the documents they require is a passport copy (or actual passport, of which they will take a copy at the branch), with the visa page.


----------

